# Fishing backpack



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Im gonna make a backpack for anywhere fishing. What would yall put in one? Must haves?


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

I have an old Shimano bag that is perfect, but here are the things I look for: Place to hold rods and rod holders so I don't have too much in my hands - enough room to hold my reels and rigs.

This is the stuff I keep in my pack:

lures, hooks, sinkers, extra line, rigs, knife, line cutter, fishing license holder, gloves, fish lip grabber, water, scale and tape, headlamp, mosquito spray, poncho

I keep a notebook with baseball card holder to keep my various types of rigs and hooks in and a box with lures and additional knick knacks. 

Think that should be a decent start, might've missed some stuff I have in mine tho


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

+1 except I have a bps binder with sleeves and a double sided Plano box.

Add a stringer,trash bags , fishbites
a lighter , hot gluestick stick . 

I use a Blackhawk backpack lots of pockets rugged ,water resistance and comfortable .


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

LBT 3 day assault pack
Plano for tools pliers,scissors, descaler
Plano for lead 2-6oz bank and pyramid
Plano for lures gotchas, kastmaster
Plano for pre rigged hooks regular mono and stainless leaders
Plano for terminal tackle
Tupperware for open fish bites
Med vials for hooks sz 1-5/0
Floro and nylon SS leader


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Aside from the normal tackle you'd carry, you'd want:
- pliers
- plastic bags
- towel
- hand sanitizer
- first aid kit (at least have band aids)
- extra line for leader and replacement line for spool
- knife sharpener + file for hooks
- 550 paracord
- lighter
- duct tape
- bug spray
- water bottles
- back up knife


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

viper2788 said:


> Aside from the normal tackle you'd carry, you'd want:
> - pliers
> - plastic bags
> - towel
> ...


That's the stuff that everyone should keep somewhere in the car or truck.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't know if you mean you are going to outfit a backpack or you are going to buy fabric and make a backpack but if the latter you might want to check out this thread: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?110334-Fishing-back-pack


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> That's the stuff that everyone should keep somewhere in the car or truck.


Don't wish to steal the OP's thunder, but we keep everything in the truck. If the "trend" continues in the direction of keeping our buggies off the sand, all up and down the east coast it seems, I may have to use backpack(s) for every damn thing we need!!! But I gotta say, if I'm gonna pay the price of some of the packs suggested on here, I better be headin' for the Appalachian Trail......not the sand.....


----------



## Mike G (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is a backpack, well made and works great, if you are looking for a frame to attach a bag,bucket, or small cooler.

http://www.olsaltystackle.com/fishing-reports/jetty-walker-fishing-back-rack


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't know how to post links but Google the stansport 573 mountain hauler. Bout 50 bucks and you probably could strap everything you need plus the kitchen sink to it.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

BigWillJ said:


> Don't wish to steal the OP's thunder, but we keep everything in the truck. If the "trend" continues in the direction of keeping our buggies off the sand, all up and down the east coast it seems, I may have to use backpack(s) for every damn thing we need!!! But I gotta say, if I'm gonna pay the price of some of the packs suggested on here, I better be headin' for the Appalachian Trail......not the sand.....


Do you think it's worth it for the surf permit for out of state. It's 130 but I can fish in all waters and it includes park fee.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Do you think it's worth it for the surf permit for out of state. It's 130 but I can fish in all waters and it includes park fee.


Don't know which permit you're taliking about, but in general, I don't agree with those permits for this reason, and this reason alone - most of that money in some jurisdictions goes toward paying for the administration of those fees. How stupid is that?
If you think it's bad around here, or at Hatteras, check out Long Island.....
BTW - that's all I'll say about that on this thread.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Surf Permit? Park fee?


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.ncwildlife.org/Licensing...enses/NonresidentLicenses.aspx#2519532-annual


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Sorry I was talking about delaware


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I switched to a backpack 2 Years ago much better than a single strap. Don't over load it but it is handy for walking the beach or rocks.

Poor ORV guys have to get out and get some exercise;-)


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> I switched to a backpack 2 Years ago much better than a single strap. Don't over load it but it is handy for walking the beach or rocks.
> 
> Poor ORV guys have to get out and get some exercise;-)


How heavy is your pack? Mine full tips the scale at about 20lbs.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

As a surf fisherman, I'm always looking for a better way to get the gear down the beach, I now use the back pack method...I have a cart I don't use anymore....Found my pack in a yard sale....always see back packs in yard sales...its a good place to look....It depends on your situation , if its a better method....Customize the pack for your needs....The only hassle is carrying big sand spikes, I have not found a really good way to carry them, I'm strapping them(3) to the pack....or carrying them over my shoulder....Have not weighted the pack....but its comfortable enough...its loaded....another problem is carrying bait, clam, fleas, water and lunch....I use a separate case for that and carry it in my fish bucket....Even with all this stuff its still faster and easier then pushing a loaded cart with your rod tips slapping together down the beach in heavy sand that we have here.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> How heavy is your pack? Mine full tips the scale at about 20lbs.


Mines about the same 20-25# sew in a couple Velcro straps for spikes


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> Poor ORV guys have to get out and get some exercise;-)


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Need toilet paper, just in case nature calls. Remember, no job is done until the paperwork is complete.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

SloppyTilapia said:


> Need toilet paper, just in case nature calls. Remember, no job is done until the paperwork is complete.


Ooo...just got a mental image of trying to use sand....


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

SloppyTilapia said:


> Need toilet paper, just in case nature calls. Remember, no job is done until the paperwork is complete.


Why? You don't wear socks? Just kidding.... But seriously...


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I have sacrificed several socks and have more than enough sleeveless shirts now


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Btw bass pro shop has two nice fishing backpacks under $20 for the spring clearance sale plus many other sales . Both look decent especially the 20.00 one.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

saltwaterassasin said:


> Btw bass pro shop has two nice fishing backpacks under $20 for the spring clearance sale plus many other sales . Both look decent especially the 20.00 one.


I picked up one of the $20 ones and am really impressed so far. Holds 4 360 boxes in a bottom compartment, has an insulated cooler compartment on the top, plenty of side and back pockets, nice padded straps, and a rod tube holder that tested out fine for holding my sand spikes. I might grab another for my freshwater gear this weekend.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

cthulhu said:


> I picked up one of the $20 ones and am really impressed so far. Holds 4 360 boxes in a bottom compartment, has an insulated cooler compartment on the top, plenty of side and back pockets, nice padded straps, and a rod tube holder that tested out fine for holding my sand spikes. I might grab another for my freshwater gear this weekend.


I been thinking about grabbing a extra bag myself for the price currently im useing a Blackhawk bag which is great .I think that was the bps one you got blue/grey if I remember right . That way I can make a quick go bag for last min fishing or for those unexpected water hole stops when traffic gets bad ... how's the zippers look ?

Btw I use the Plano stowaway boxes they are two tier boxes and saves alot if room in back packs . Usually I can get 3 of the 360 boxes into one of the Plano stowaway box. They are grey see thru in color so they stand out .I use this for all my lures, bucktails, and used storms. Everything else is in my binder bag with sleeves .


----------

